# FIFA 08 cracked [moved to new thread]



## discolover (Oct 14, 2007)

i have the same problem & im getting mad with this. i have all the minimum system requirements and even more than that . 
Motherboard:ASUSTek Computer INK. P4S8X-X
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66 GHz
Memory(RAM):512MB
Video card: Geforce4
Hard disk: 75GB
O.S.:Windows xp pro


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: FIFA 08 Black screen problems*

Go to the game folder in Windows Explorer. Open locale.ini in Notepad and change the line *RESOLUTION=1280x1024x32* to a lower resolution, eg 800x600x32

And change the line *WIDESCREEN=1* to 0 if you don't have a widescreen monitor.

Save locale.ini and try the game again.


----------



## discolover (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: FIFA 08 Black screen problems*

but were is exactly this folder pls? i just installed fifa 08. when i start the game it just shows a black screen. when i go to the task manager it shows that the cpu usage is 100%, but the minimum requirement is 1.3 Ghz and i have a cpu of 2.66 Ghz. Can anyone help pls? 10x


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: FIFA 08 Black screen problems*

The folder is wherever you installed it. Right-click the FIFA08 shortcut to find the folder's location.

Which process is using 100%? Click the Processes tab in Task Manager and then click the CPU column title twice to bring the process to the top of the list.


----------



## discolover (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: FIFA 08 Black screen problems*

fifa itself but i cant understand why because the game requires 1.3GHz and i have a 2.66 GHz cpu. By the way, in the task manager when i go to the applications tab, the status of fifa 08 shows 'not responding'. when i run fifa 08 i always run it alone i.e. no other programs would be running.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: FIFA 08 Black screen problems*

Are you running the game with the CD inserted or using an image file on a virtual drive? Any cracks, patches or mods installed?


----------



## discolover (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: FIFA 08 Black screen problems*

i am running it with the cd inside. i have a crack installed.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: FIFA 08 Black screen problems*

Reinstall the game without any cracks. We can't offer any help for cracked or pirated software.


----------



## discolover (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: FIFA 08 Black screen problems*

come on!!!!!!!! these days every body uses these things!!! my friend worked with the same crack


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: FIFA 08 Black screen problems*

Sorry, forum rules. I realise they are very common, but cracks bypass the program's security system, making them illegal. They often contain malware. And any advice we offer to fix a legit game may not work on a cracked exe so it's pointless.


----------



## discolover (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: FIFA 08 Black screen problems*

so may i find another crack so that i can run it properly?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: FIFA 08 Black screen problems*

We can't offer any help for cracked or pirated software. I'll move this to a new thread to avoid confusing the original poster with irrelevant replies.


----------



## discolover (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: FIFA 08 Black screen problems*

ok but with what type of file i must open config.dat?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: FIFA 08 Black screen problems*

Try Notepad. It might just be a text file.


----------



## discolover (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: FIFA 08 Black screen problems*

i tried notepad. but i did not find any words like resolution and widescreen. so i couldn't change the resolution from 1280x1024x32 to 800x600x32. pls explain this in further details. thank you very much.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

For the third time, we can't offer any help for cracked or pirated software.


----------



## discolover (Oct 14, 2007)

This Has Nothing To Do With Illegal Games. Since That Time I Both The Original Game. Come On!!!!!!!!! All i want is something that can changes the resolution without the need of running the game!!!!!!!!!! CAN YOU UNDRESTAND THIS PLS???????????


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*EA Customer Support*
*Common solutions for FIFA 08 crashing*
(these 2 sites need javascript enabled for the dropdown menus and other features to work) Good luck!


----------

